# Rest in peace big boy...............



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

Like the rest of you horse owners its one of the hardest things I have had to do in my life to date is say good bye prematurely to my best horse Tom.....

About 4 years ago my wife was looking on one of our horse sale columns and saw this poor skinny T/Bred standing in 6 inches of snow with such a forlorn look on his face.

We bought this boy who stood 17.1 hands sight unseen from way down south and he arrived a bag of bones and a spooky scared horse to ride.

We looked after him and we got weight on him and got him to a school master type of horse who had amazing long stride paces and such a honey of a boy..

I was away on a week long trek to get back to find my poor wife had to arrange putting him down and burial of this amazing horse.

He got colic over night and she found him next moring rolling on the ground and he twisted his gut...

I so miss this boy even though it was 5 months ago now...

there is a pic of him in my personal website.
www.canterburyhorsetrailriders.org


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

My condolences on your loss. Bless you dear wife for having to handle all that , plus grief. 

He was a fortunate horse to have found his way to you and your wife. What a wonderful life he had with you! Though it wasn't long enough, by our standards I suppose, it was good!


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you so so much for your kind words and thoughts..

Tom was one of our rescue horses, that no one wanted, and he turned into such a gentle giant of a horse....

Its been quite a few months since he died and its still very raw in my feeling of trying to cope with his loss..

Its funny we know and try to prevent colic, we are super careful about what they eat and especially changing their diet slowly, there were other horses in the same paddock as Tom and all them were unaffected...


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

my deepest condolence to you and your family they are hard to say good bye to no madder they will live in haven


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

loss of one that we love is never easy...Iom was so very blessed that he found you. He knew love because of you! He knew kindness because of you!


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

eclipseranch said:


> loss of one that we love is never easy...Iom was so very blessed that he found you. He knew love because of you! He knew kindness because of you!


Thank you, Yes I believe Tom was a very lucky boy with us.

I feel for horses that are deglected and have taken in a number in our time.. two further ones recently, one standard bred destined for the dog meat man, and recently a big t/bred that has arrived and in need of care and love.. so life goes on.. but its so hard to let go poor Tom...


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

loveduffy said:


> my deepest condolence to you and your family they are hard to say good bye to no madder they will live in haven


Thank you so much for your kind words and thoughts..!


----------

